# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  cari Crystal Bio

## hilariusssss

halo semua nya..
saya lagi pengen cari CB (Crystal Bio) nih..
tapi yang jual eceran, jangan yang 1 box..
dimana ya jual nya  :: 
ada yang tau gak?
atau para suhu disini ada yang jual  :: 
thx

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## haryoseto79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## metagora

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

